# Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

Ob Angelurlaub, Messe oder auch ein Geheimtipp in der Heimat:
Man ist ja immer froh um einen Tipp für gute Restaurants.

Weil:
Wie man hier im Forum sieht, haben ja auch Angler Hunger und Interesse an Kulinarik.

Die Idee kam daher:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4441287#post4441287


Beschreibung am besten so:
PLZ Stadt

Restaurant mit Beschreibung (Richtung, Preisklasse, Link zur HP, wenn vorhanden)

Welches Essen selber da gegessen


----------



## Promachos (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Okay, dann fange ich mal an:

Berlin
Hostaria del Monte Croce (www.hostaria.de)
Italiener
Es gibt nur ein Monatsmenü (circa 50 €), Wein und Wasser frei.
Liegt im hintersten Eck des zweiten Hinterhofs - aber das Suchen lohnt sich:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Und noch eins in Berlin, diesmal ein Inder:
www.restaurant-zaika.de
Mittleres Preisniveau, gehobene Küche in rustikalem Ambiente

Gruß - und guten Appetit
Promachos


----------



## Kotzi (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Zwischen Greifswald und Stralsund : Gristow

Riemser Weg 39a - Direkt am Hafen
17498 Gristow

Der Fischer und sin Fru
Fischrestaurant
Preiswert

Gerichte immer nur saisonal was gerade Fischtechnisch da ist,
genial an einem Hafen am Bodden gelegen.
Preislich sehr günstig mit großen Portionen 
mit meistens vielen Bratkartoffeln und viel Fisch.
Mein liebstes normales Fischrestaurant in der Umgebung.
Oft gut besucht, reservierung ist vorallen wenn man einen
der wenigen Tische drinnen kriegen will ( kalt draußen und so)
zu empfehlen.

http://www.fischer-gristow.de/startseite/


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Seid doch so gut und setzt die PLZ zum Ort, zum einfacher finden auch per Suchfunktion - wäre nett.
Evtl. auch gleich Adresse und Tel.Nr..
Danke


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Mein Tipp:

 Lachs-Räucherei Wortberg
 Schmiedestr. 57
 42279 Wuppertal

 Preiswertes Fischlokal mit Bistro-Charakter. Absolut frische Ware im Lokal und Bedienungstheke.

 Aber das eigentliches Highlight:
 Im Lokal ein Japaner mit Schwerpunkt Sushi. Kein Fließband mit vorbereitetem Kram. Jede Bestellung wird individuell zubereitet. Kann daher auch zu Wartezeiten bis 30-40 Minuten kommen.
 Für mich das absolute Preis/Leistungs Lokal. #6#6#6


----------



## Kotzi (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Yellow Burgermanufaktur
10437 Berlin
Schönhauser Allee

Burgerimbiss

Kleiner Imbiss mit 10 Plätzen drinnen (wenn man sich hinquetscht)
und Bierbänken vor dem Imbiss.
Es gibt nur Burger und Pommes dort, aber das vom feinsten.
Alles hochqualitativ und kreativ, und was selber gemacht werden kann
(Pommes, Saucen) wird auch selbst gemacht.

Preisniveau: Burger + Pommes+Getränk so um die 10-12 Euro im Schnitt
Bisher der leckerste Burger den ich auswärts gegessen habe.

http://www.yellowburger.de/index.html#image-1


----------



## Darket (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Hervorragende Idee. Ich steige hier einfach mal mit meinem im von Thomas erwähnten Ausgangsthread bereits genannten Tipp ein, hier nur vielleicht etwas ausführlicher:

13086 Berlin

Das Parkstern in Berlin-Weißensee gibt es noch nicht besonders lange. Wer Berlin ein bißchen kennt, denkt beim Bezirk Weißensee wahrscheinlich eher nicht an hervorragende Restaurants. Durchaus zu recht. Das Parkstern habe ich zufällig entdeckt, weil ein guter Freund und ehemaliger Kollege dort im Kiez sehr verwurzelt ist mich dorthin geschleift hat. 
Serviert wird hauptsächlich deutsche Küche in kreativen Variationen. Die Karte wechselt in regelmäßigen Abständen. Es gibt einige wenige Gerichte, die konstant bleiben, alles weitere wechselt saisonal. Die Karte ist klein und übersichtlich. Gegenwärtig befinden sich auf der (online einsehbaren) Speisekarte 10 Vorspeisen und Snacks, Acht Hauptgerichte und zwei Desserts. 

Der Fokus liegt eindeutig auf der Verwendung regionaler Produkte. Da kommt - wie von mir gesehen - spät Abends auch mal der Jäger vorbei und trägt das Wildschwein in den Kühlraum. Der Wirt und ich hatten mal ein angeregtes Gespräch über die kulinarische Verwendung heimischer Süßwasserfische (v.a. Weißfische). Das ist zwar bislang nicht passiert, würde aber gut ins Gesamtkonzept passen.

Die Weinauswahl ist - ich kann zwar eine vernünftige Flasche Wein auswählen, bin aber alles andere als ein Experte, daher gebe ich hier die Meinung kundigerer Personen wieder - nicht riesig, aber qualitativ hochwertig und das Personal kennt die vorhandene Auswahl und versteht etwas davon (finde ich immer wichtig).

Ich selbst habe dort schon geschmorte Wildschweinkeule, Königsberger Klopse und eine Gänsekeule gegessen. Alle drei Gerichte waren hervorragend zubereitet.

Preislich ist das ganze sehr moderat und in jedem Falle angemessen, Hauptgerichte sind zwischen 12 und 25 Euro, Vorspeisen zwischen 5 und 12 Euro erhältlich.

Ich mag den Laden mittlerweile sehr, weil mir das Konzept des Wirtes gefällt (er hat mir seine Idee mal sehr ausführlich und bei vielen Gläsern Wein spät nachts an der Bar auseinandergesetzt... :q) und ich als bekennender Fan der deftigen und bürgerlichen Küche da voll auf meine Kosten komme, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, dass sich im Grunde alles wiederholt. Also wenn ihr mal in der Nähe sein solltet, probierts aus.

www.parkstern.de


----------



## u-see fischer (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Lachs-Räucherei Wortberg
> Schmiedestr. 57
> ...



Da bin ich schon 100te Male dran vorbei gefahren, wollte da immer mal reingehen. Nach Deiner Empfehlung muß ich da wohl wirklich mal Essen gehen.

War gestern in meinem Lieblingsrestaurant Locanda in 40822 Mettmann zum jährlichen Gänsekeulenessen. 
Die Homepage ist wohl nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, dafür top Qualität und immer frische Waren.


----------



## Andal (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Wochinger Brauhhaus in Traunstein, Obberbayern . Kein langweiliger Bierdimpflbiergarten und keine "angesagte Location". Einfach eine wirklich gemütliche Wirtschaft mit gutem bayrischen Essen und einem der besten Biere weit und breit.

Privatbrauerei Wochinger  •  St.-Oswaldstr. 4  •  83278 Traunstein	Tel. 0861 98606-0	Fax 0861 98606-99	wochingerbraeu@t-online.de


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

25335 Neuendorf
Matjens Landhaus

Wer auf der Durchreise von z.B. Hamburg nach Brunsbüttel auf der Bundesstraße ist, fährt in dem ~ 200-Seelen Dorf bestimmt dran vorbei.

Es lohnt sich aber, anzuhalten.
Traditionelle norddeutsche Küche, mit z.T. leichtem, asiatischen Flair.
Bei Sonderwünschen, der Bedienung einfach Bescheid sagen, die klärt es dann mit dem Chef ( bzw. Jens kommt zur Klärung selbst aus der Küche an den Tisch )

http://www.matjens.de/

 Habe dort schon von 2 Leute Geschäftsessen bis 30 Leute Privatessen alles durch und ( was bei mir selten ist.... ) nie etwas zu meckern.


----------



## chester (29. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Köln:

*Haus Schnackertz *
50733 Köln 
haus-schnackertz.de

Gutes Eck-Restaurant für zwischendurch. Wirklich gut gemachte deutsche bis internationale Küche. Kein Zauberpulver und gute frische Produkte. 
*
Laden ein*
Blumenthalstraße 66
https://www.facebook.com/laden.ein.cologne/

Pop-Up Restaurant. Jede Woche gibt es eine Gastkoch, der was aus seinem Stammladen macht. Von Burger über Nippon noodles bis empanadas. Es ist immer ein bißchen Überraschung dabei, aber es ist bis jetzt immer ganz ausgezeichnet gewesen.

*Pizzeria 485*
Kyffhäuserstraße 44, 50674 Köln
www.485grad.de/

Die beste Pizzeria in Köln. Kalt gereifter Teig, beste Zutaten und 13 Gault Milau Punkte. Die Pizzen haben ihren Preis aber der ist absolut gerechtfertigt. Dazu eine großartige Weinkarte, von günstigem Wein für mal eben bis zum 100 Parker Punkte Monster ist alles dabei. Hammer!
Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. 

*Kolbe*
            Luxemburger Str. 36,50674 Köln

Kebab Bude. Dazu aber auch viele arabische Köstlichkeiten. Dipps, Gemüse, Humus. Von vegan bis Fleischparty. Absolut zu emfehlen.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

SAN DIEGO Steakhouse
10243 Berlin
Karl-Marx-Allee 141
und Bänschstr. 75 Ecke Voigtstr. 10247 Berlin
tägl.geöffnet von 11.00 bis 24.00 Uhr
Oberleckere Steaks zu einem sehr günstigem Preis!


----------



## Revilo62 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Ick bleib mal in Berlin, 3 Empfehlungen, 3x anders aber mittlerweile typisch Berlin:

" Dicke Wirtin "   www.dicke-wirtin.de
10623 Berlin, Carmerstr. 9
typisch Berliner Küche im urigen Alt-Berliner Kneipenstil
günstige Preise --> große Portionen 
tolles Likörangebot

"Qadmous"  www.qadmous.de
10407 Berlin , Am Friedrichshain 1 
traditionelle libanesische, orientalische Küche
im schönen Ambiente gegenüber vom Volkspark Friedrichshain
mit Sommerterrasse

" Ach Niko ach"   www.achnikoach.de
10709 Berlin, Kurfürstendamm 97-98
mit viel Spaß griechisch essen, Portionen kaum beherrschbar
immer voll, Vorsicht Ouzo wird ohne Fragen nachgegossen!!


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

LANDGASTHOF HOFOLDING FAISTENHAARER STR. 1
85649 HOFOLDING http://landgasthof-hofolding.de/

Ein typischer, etwas sehr "bajuwarischer" Fresstempel. Sehr moderate Preise und gewaltige Portionen. Aber guuut und auf jedem Tisch etwas, um die Reste, bayr. der "Bschoad", einzupacken.

Praktisch für Reisende, weil beinahe direkt neben der A8 gelegen und Proviant hat man nach dem Essen auch noch.


----------



## Franky (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Uffz...  Ein paar Tipps für FFM und drumrum... Gibt ja hier mehr als genug!

Klosterhof
Weißfrauenstraße 3
60311 Frankfurt (Innenstadt)
Selbstgebrautes Bier, deftige Küche. Meine Empfehlung: Chorherrenschnitzel...

Zum Rad
Leonhardsgasse 2
60389 Frankfurt (Seckbach)
Äbbelwoikneipe mit rustikaler hessischer Küche. Haxe, Schäufelsche - alles gut. Bier nur aus Buddel...

Casa VIP
Westendstr. 75
60325 Frankfurt (Westend)
Italienischer Feinkostladen mit ausschl. Mittagstisch (Pasta, Antipasti). Legendäre Carbonara und selbstgemachte Ravioloni (Mittwochs).

Zur Gießkanne
Am Hohen Weg (Kleingartenverein Bockenheim)
60488 Frankfurt (Bockenheim)
Ein rustikales "Vereinslokal" vom Bockenheimer KGV mit typisch hessischen Gerichten und Schnitzeln. Keine XXXXXXXXXL-Dinger, sondern machbar und lecker. Sehr günstig!

Koriander
Leipziger Str. 
60488 Frankfurt (Bockenheim)
Italienische Küche mit Pizza und Pasta zu studentisch günstigen Preisen!

Nidda
Ludwig-Landmannstr. 326
60487 Frankfurt (Hausen)
Rustikales Vereinslokal vom Angelverein Anker-Hausen. Auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag - die indische Küche ist klasse! 

Escudo
Marktplatz 2 - 4
61118 Bad Vilbel (City)
Gute Cocktails, klasse Tex-Mex-Küche, wie sie sich gehört. Leckere Steaks, Ribs, Fajitas, Burritos usw.

Pizzeria Il Sorriso
Vilbeler Str. 2
61118 Bad Vilbel (Gronau)
Kleine Pizzeria mit prima Antipasti, Pasta, Pizza und Carne. Tagesgerichte sind meistens die Empfehlung. Braucht sich hinter keiner Trattoria verstecken! 

Hock's Restaurant
Gronauer Weg 9
61184 Karben (Rendel)
Hessische Küche trifft Tapas. Richtig gute Karte, sehr lecker. Tapas hab ich noch nicht dort gegessen, sind aber lt. Experten sehr geil!


----------



## Darket (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> SAN DIEGO Steakhouse
> 10243 Berlin
> Karl-Marx-Allee 141
> und Bänschstr. 75 Ecke Voigtstr. 10247 Berlin
> ...



Hmmm, quasi ums Eck. Ist gespeichert.


----------



## weserwaller (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Casa Franco Caramba 

Hamburg Portugiesen Viertel 

ein der Besten Restaurants was ich bisher besucht habe, unscheinbar von Außen die Küche macht richtig was her.

Das interessanteste ist, es gibt in diesem Laden keine Speisekarte, jeden Tag wird frisch eingekauft und daraus die Speisen zusammengestellt.


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

97877 Wertheim-Eichel
Zum Vogel Strauß
Angusrind, Känguru, Krokodil, etc
Die meisten Speisen werden mit einem heißen Stein serviert. Heißt man bekommt sein Fleisch roh und gart es soweit man möchte. Känguru ist übrigens sehr köstlich!

Preislich: Gehobener


----------



## lausi97 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Im Sauerland gelegen, genauer gesagt PLZ 57392:

Landhotel Gasthof Schütte 
Romantik und Welness Hotel Deimann
Hotel Jagdhaus Wiese 
Waldhaus Ohlenbach 

da kann man nicht nur super Essen,sondern auch entspannt mal nen Wander oder Skiwochenende verbringen. 
Alle Restaurants sind gehobene Küche #6


----------



## Franky (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Mach ich in der Middachspause mal eben mit Bremen weiter... 

Stadtwirt
Katharinenklosterhof 7
28195 Bremen (Innenstadt)
Sehr gute regionale und traditionelle Küche in richtig tollen Ambiente. Karte wechselt öfters

Beck's in'n Snoor (Beck's im Schnoor)
Schnoor 34-36
28195 Bremen (Innenstadt - Schnoorviertel)
Gutbürgerliche Küche, trotz Lage kein Touri-Nepp. 

Riva
Konsul-Smidt-Straße 88 - Landmark
28217 Bremen (Überseestadt)
Etwas gehobenere Küche, gutbürgerlich mit meditarrenem Einschlag. Tolle Lage direkt an der Weser

El Mundo
Schuppen 1 - Konsul-Smidt-Str. 10a
28217 Bremen (Überseestadt)
Riesiges internationales Restaurant mit irgendwas um 500 Plätzen. Megaportionen, kaum schaffbar - aber geil!!! 

Grothenn's Gasthaus
Arberger Heerstr. 101
28307 Bremen (Arbergen)
"Kleines bescheidenes Landgasthaus am Rande Bremens" (Zitat H. Brüns, Eigentümer). Gutbürgerliche Küche mit rustikalen Spezialitäten (Knipp ) Veranstaltungsort div. Kohltouren, Himmelfahrts/Vatertagskommandos, Pfingstfeiern etc.


----------



## KölnerAngler (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Meine Empfehlungen:

*la Mäng*      




Taunusstraße 9
51105 Köln

Telefon:0221 7325139 

Urige Kneipe, Top-Essen.
Am besten Tisch bestellen wenn man Freitags oder Samstags dort essen will. #6

Haben keine Homepage, lest aber mal die Bewertungen bei google!


*La Stella*

*Hahnenstr. 25
50667 Köln                   *                                       Apostelnviertel        
Top- Italiener, gehobene Klasse ! Aber Top!                 


*brauhaus ohne namen*

www.*brauhaus*-*ohne*-*namen*.de/



Mathildenstraße 42 
50679 Köln
0221 812680

Lecker, Urig und Gemütlich!!

*Das Brauhaus in Horrem.*

www.*brauhaus*-*horrem*.de/



Mittelstraße 40, 
50169 Kerpen
02273 949800Leckeres Essen zu vernünftigen Preisen
*

Haus Cornely

*Kalker Hauptstraße 143, 
51103 KölnTelefon:0221 850226

Lecker, zünftig und Ur-Kölsch!


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Noch eines aus Bremen:

 Tart-Ort (früher Elsass)

 Authentisches Lokal mit Schwerpunkt Flammkuchen. Auch Veganer kommen dort auf ihre Kosten.
 Gutes Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis.

 Bremen
 Sielwall 50

 Nicht weit vom Schnoor.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Sorry, die PLZen habe ich nicht*...

Hamburg in der Europa Passage*: Indisch, schnell, günstig, mainstream aber lecker: *"Chutney" *(ist zwar wenn ichs richtig weiß ne Kette, aber...) habe da schon Chicken Madras, Makhan und Curry gegessen dazu hausgemachtes (Kräuter-)Lassi

*Berlin Friedrichshain*, Sonntagsstrasse 28* "Transit" *Thai/indones."Tapas" sehr vielfältige schöne und leckere  Happen in übersichtlichen Schälchen zu zivilen Preisen - Lohnt auf jeden Fall!

*Berlin Mitte, Waisenstrasse* Hausmannskost mit Touri-Faktor: *"Die letzte Instanz" *mächtiges Eisbein, auch für gute Esser wie mich eine leckere Herausforderung (wenn man wie ich Eisbein mag): "Zeugen-Aussage" -> die geben ihren Gerichten Gerichts-Namen. Ich hab mit Mühe und zur Verwunderung des Obers "allet wegjeputzt"!

Direkt am Ku´damm, trotzdem nicht schlecht und auch nicht unanständig bepreist: *"Altberliner Biersalon"  *Matjes, Pikante Sülze, Ofenkartoffel mit Sauerrahm -> det war och ok! 

*Wien Merkur Hoher Markt* (Nähe Dom)* "Kim kocht"* Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ein absolutes Highlight *"Business-Lunch" *3-gängiges Luxus-Futter von 2-Michelin-besternter super-sympathischer Crossover-Köchin (Asien-Europa) für noch nicht mal 40€- bisher mit vom besten was zu probieren mir gegönnt war!

To be continued


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Damit auch hier mal wieder etwas Leben reinkommt:
Allesamt empfehlenswert- überzeugt Euch selbst bei einem Blick auf die homepages! Als ich vor einiger Zeit dort war konnte ich einen sehr guten Eindruck gewinnen!
Die 3. von den ersten drei ist allerdings schon wirklich ne ganze Weile her...
Also zuerst mal Ecke Bodensee:

www*.*naturhotel-mohren.de
www.adler-lippertsreute.de
www.erlebnisgastronomie.de

Dann noch was in der Region Neckar-Alb-RT -> da werdet Ihr definitiv reservieren oder ganz viel Glück haben müssen:
www.linde-doernach.de
Auch ohne Reservierung meistens ein Plätzchen frei:
www.danico-reutlingen.de
Leckerer, vergleichsweise günstiger Italiener-> vor allem die Tageskarte lohnt sich wegen der frischen und tatsächlich regelmäßig (saisonal orientiert!) wechselnden Gerichte! Nachtrag: erst gestern (21.1.16) wieder da gewesen und seeehr angetan! Ich hatte u. a. Ravioli (nat. hausgemacht)  mit Salbeibutter und ganz vielen frisch draufgehobelten Trüffeln aus dem Piemont -> großartiges Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und köstlich geschmeckt! Als antipasti misti unter anderem ausgezeichnetes carpaccio di spada,  vitello tonnato etc. für nicht mal nen 10er /Person....

oder eben in Stuttgart, wenns was zu feiern gibt- für den etwas dickeren Geldbeutel-> lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall trotzdem: Ich war vor 2 Monaten da und hatte u.a. einen unvergesslichen "Lièvre à la royale" und dazu ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Chef, der Angler ist wie wir!

www.wielandshoehe.de


----------



## Ladi74 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Hallo,
hab mal in meiner Aussendienstler-Datenbank gewühlt.

Das sind keine Monteurs-Absteigen!

Richtung Bodensee 
www.landgasthofbrauereikeller.de/ in Lippertsreute

in Bayern
Fischerstüberl in Rottau am Chiemsee
Prima Felchen!

An der Ostsee: 
Rerick: _Restaurant "An der Steilküste" _; wenn der Fisch alle ist, ist er alle! 
Wird vom Kellner durchgesagt!
(Hoffentlich ist das nicht nur Marketing!)

Nördlich Hamburg:
http://www.elbblick-luehe.de/
Eigene Brauerei, leckere Fischgerichte

Für den Neckar:
"Krone" in Kleingemünd zum Wohnen, Essen würde ich dort nicht unbedingt
zum Essen: Restaurant "Cingno D Oro" direkt am Neckar
VG


----------



## Darket (21. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Die "Steilküste" in Rerik ist klasse! Exzellenter Fisch und wenn einem mal nicht danach ist, servieren die eine exzellente Rinderroulade.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

wen es tatsächlich mal an die westküste, genauer nach dithmarschen verschlagen sollte...

DAS lokal in dithmarschen, preislich recht ordentlich, aber dafür bekommt man qualität.
*Gasthof Leesch
Dorfstraße 14, 25764 Reinsbüttel*
http://www.gasthof-leesch.de/startseite.html

etwas rustikaler, sprich imbisscharakter, die beilagen kann man sich schenken, oder dem hund geben, dafür kommt der fisch direkt fangfrisch von den eigenen kuttern und der wird auch richtig gut zubereitet. 
*Fischereigeschäft Möller
Am Fischereihafen 9, 25761 Büsum*

kleine, nette, mit herzblut geführte bar.
*Puro Lusitano Tapas & Spezialitätenbar, Inh. Martina Bruhn
Kattegat 10
25761 Büsum*

wer mal bock auf richtig gute burger hat.
kult ist der pulled pork burger mit süßkartoffelfritten -
*Marktpirat
Markt 25, 25746 Heide*
http://marktpirat.de/

wer auf kuchen steht, MUß hier hin.
*Gartencafe
Hauptstraße 34, 25764 Süderdeich*
http://www.gartencafe.info/

etwas weiter nördlich, nämlich in nordfriesland befindet sich diese kultbude, das schaschlick dort ist einfach göttlich.
*Calli Schaschlick
Hauptstraße 17, 25917 Leck*
http://www.calli-schaschlik.de/startseite.php?seite=home
https://www.facebook.com/Calli-Schaschlik-119113694812650/


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

sollte jemand im raum soest bock auf ein gutes eis haben -

https://www.facebook.com/eismanufaktursoest/posts/994686033957741


----------



## hirschkaefer (28. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Patagonia Steakhouse 
Kaiser-Wilhelm-Ring 74
55118 Mainz
06131 2106660
Sau leckere Steaks. Wochenende am besten vorher anrufen und reservieren. Ist recht klein. Sehr nette Familie. 


El Ernie - Spanier
Parkstraße 42, Ecke Querallee
34119 Kassel
(0561) 71 00 18
Auch sehr, sehr, sehr lecker und reservieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

72160 Horb am Neckar
Gasthof Schiff
http://www.gasthof-schiff-horb.de/

Liegt etwas versteckt und macht nicht viel her und ist recht unscheinbar, aber die Schnitzel und Rumpsteaks sind RICHTIGE Lappen.
Letztere würd ich so auf 600-800g schätzen. Auch hervorragend gemacht, ich hab selten so gute gegessen.
War mit meinen Eltern zum geburtstag meiner mutter drin, Eltern beide Rumpsteak mit Beilagen, ich Schnitzel mit Beilage, Inklusive vielen Bieren lag die Endrechnung bei rund 60€.
Danach gabs noch ein paar Mirabellenschnäpse von und mit dem Wirt.

Hätte ich mehr geld, würde ich öfter dort Essen


----------



## srim1337 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

www.fischkopp-bansin.de


----------



## Torskfisk (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Moin,
hier auch mal was nettes aus Hamburg:
ein absolut perfekter Grieche, MINAS, Friedrich-Ebert-Damm 91, 22047 Hamburg#6
preislich etwas höher als sonst üblich für Griechen, dafür aber auch absolute Klasse statt Masse beim Essen, sehr leckere Kalbsleber, hervorragende Vorspeisen, selbst die Pommes mal keine typische Massenware ( nicht erschrecken, die schmecken tatsächlich nach Kartoffel!) und man hat wirklich das Gefühl ein willkommener Gast zu sein bei einem Personal das mit viel Spaß bedient und sich um seine Gäste kümmert _www.restaurant-*minas*.de_

_wenn es denn spanisch/mediterran sein darf hätten wir hier noch das PASALO bien, Barmbeker-Straße 70-72, 22303 Hamburg#6_
_Spitzen Tapas, besonders zu empfehlen sind die Gerichte auf der Tageskarte ( kann schon mal vorkommen, dass etwas nicht mehr da ist, aber dann weiß man auch, dass es wirklich frisch ist und nicht TK) auch hier wird mit Hingabe gekocht und bedient _
_www.*pasalo*-*bien*.de_


----------



## Megalodon1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Habader miteinander!
Hab 2 Empfehlungen: preislich eher mittelklasse, Tendenz nach oben. Aber Preisleistungsverhältnis absolute Spitzenklasse!!!

Is zwar  Ausland, aber für Bayern niad weit: http://www.carpediemfinestfingerfood.com/de/service/speisekarte

In MUC: http://www.geisels-werneckhof.de/ (Absolut genial, Japan trifft Europa!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Super, dass hier wieder tolle Tipps kommen - danke!!


----------



## Megalodon1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Nix zu danken. I will doch a nur guad essen gehn können: gibt soviel Schrottläden à la "5,90 all you can eat!", "Soßen aus da Tüte-Boizn", usw. Nein danke, den Scheiß kann sich reinziehn wer will, i niad


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Falls es jemanden noch mal hier in die Provinz verschlägt...  In Bad Vilbel-Gronau ist seit Jahresbeginn das "Paulaner-Wirtshaus am Bürgertreff" aus Schöneck eingezogen und heisst nu fast wie der Vorgänger "Paulaner Wirtshaus Alt Gronau". Küche ist gut: hessisches Zeugs und Schnitzel, saisonale Gerichte und Kleinigkeiten. Frisch vom Fass - ordentliches trinkbares Paulaner Hell, Pils, Dunkel und Hefeweizen. Kein Binding!!  Oder schlimmer


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

Ich komme soeben vom:

http://himalaya-reutlingen.de/

Seit es einen neuen Besitzer hat ist es einfach köstlich da zu essen!!! 
Ich hatte 112, 295 und 317 dazu eines der besten Masala-Lassi ever!
Nettes Personal, zivile Preise und sauberes schön eingerichtetes Restaurant mit Dachterrasse! #6:vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2016)

*AW: Restaurantempfehlung von Anglern für Angler*

http://reussenstein.com/
Nicht weil der Chef ein TV-Koch btw. auch ein Jäger (und Angler!?) ist, sondern wegen des erstklassigen Essens und dem hervorragenden Preis-Leistungsverhältisses und der freundlichen und zurückhaltenden Bedienung! Bei anderen Köchen seines Formats bezahlt man auch (un)gerne mal das doppelte...

Ich hatte nach Vorspeisen-Variationen und toller Kartoffelsuppe eine sehr leckere Gänse-Keule, Blaukraut (für Fischköppe= Rotkohl), Semmelknödel, danach als Dessert warmen Schokokuchen mit hausgemachtem 1a-Eis, das ein echtes I-Tüpfelchen war! und ach ja: Ich war nach dem Essen satt!

Besonders erwähnenswert: Es gab für Abstinenzler wie mich auch richtig leckere Aperitifs und Begleitgetränke, wie z.B. Quittensaftschorle, eigenes rotes Beerenschorle etc.
Da werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder hingehen!


----------

